# Where to buy professional level watch repair tools and service supplies?



## dexvd (Nov 1, 2012)

Have cheapie kit for learning with but would eventually like to start picking up some of the stuff the pros use.

Any suggestions at where to go to get this level of equipment?


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Esslinger.com is the one I use...Google watch maker tools.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Esslinger or Ofrei.com, both have excellent quality watch tools and supplies.


----------



## dexvd (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, this is the kit I have now Watch Repair Kit Deluxe Tool Set - Watch Repair Kits | Esslinger & Co I got it on amazon. Once I get learning and working with some old junk movements and books I guess I will be able to figure out what tools I will need to expand or upgrade from the kit.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Good deal...Good luck.


----------

